# Stowa marine 36mm



## [email protected]

Anyone received their marine classic 36mm? Please feel free to show off with some pictures!!


----------



## OnTheRoad99

I too would love to see a wrist shot of the 36mm Stowa Marine. I would welcome people's thoughts on the choice of a dress watch: I am considering the 36mm Marine (Roman numerals), a white dial Partitio and a Hamilton silver 38mm Intra-Matic. All three seem to be beautiful, well regarded watches so any help making a choice would be welcome.

Here's my thoughts: The 36 to 38 mm size for all the options is perfect. Even though I have a 7.5" wrist I much prefer smaller (40mm and below watches) watches for their comfort and a look that I prefer. I'd prefer a white dial for this watch, but the silver of the Hamilton will work too, but I am not sure about the lack of a second hand on that watch. I prefer a date on my watch and that's missing from the Partitio. I work as a consultant, but I only wear suit on occasion. Most of the time I am wearing smart business casual. To get an idea of my preferences, I have trimmed my watch collection to just a few pieces: A Rolex Sub, Seiko Alpinist SARB017 and an inexpensive 37mm Seiko SNK809. I have owned a few Sinn watches (556, 856 and 857 UTC) as well as a Damasko... beautifully made watches but just not right for me so I sold them eventually.

Thanks for your thoughts... So what's your thought on each of these:


----------



## Independent George

Here is my Partitio in the wild. My wrist is just under 7 inches (6.9 in).

Sorry about the glare in the picture. Even though the Partitio does not have AR coating, glare is really only noticeable in pictures.

It wears smaller than the pictures suggest, but not too small.

It's been my experience that Stowa watches display much better in the wild than in pictures, especially better than Stowa's website pictures, which like often look dull and washed out to me. Part of this may be that Jorg needs to hire a better photographer/web people, but more because Jorg's designs are subtle and designed for the eye in the wild, and not for Instagram photos (I'm looking at you, panda dials and most Omega Speedmaster LEs).

I wrote some notes to the black dial Partitio review up top in the review subfolder. I think this is a great business-casual watch. When I first got it, I thought about flipping it to a friend in Canada, who won't/can't buy watches from the EU because of the Canadian customs and duties and the weakness of the CAD compared to the EUR, but I decided to keep it because it's a terrific office watch.

View attachment 13526157


----------



## JuNi

First quick shot of the Stowa Marine 36 mm


----------



## jupera2005

JuNi said:


> First quick shot of the Stowa Marine 36 mm


Love it

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Fanstastic!


----------



## P. Ortiz

Thank you for posting the picture. The thin bezel combined with the bright white dial makes me think this new Stowa Marine wears a bit larger than most other 36mm watches. I like it.


----------



## commanche

JuNi said:


> First quick shot of the Stowa Marine 36 mm


I like the dial proportion of it better than 40mm one.


----------



## debasercl

Lovely! but it would be so much better with the thinner hands


----------



## evanr

Many thanks for finally posting an in-the-wild photo, JuNi!

I'm not sure if it is the lighting in this particular photo, but I did find it slightly underwhelming after such a build up. In particular, the blued hands do not pop. The logo also looks more pronounced than I had expected, after seeing some wrist shots of the Antea (where it almost seemed to fade away as a lighter color). Perhaps it has to do with the relative size of the face compared to the 40mm or 41mm MA/MO?

I am on the cusp or ordering the handwound version, but now I feel like I am starting to second guess myself. Hopefully once @JuNi has a bit more time, we will be treated to wrist shots and other photos of the mini marine!


----------



## fracture.

The blued hands only pop under light. See my photo of a flieger to get a feel of what the blued hands look like when the light hits them (it’s really spectacular, I love it).


----------



## mistikalsunshine

JuNi said:


> First quick shot of the Stowa Marine 36 mm


very nice, tks for sharing.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-G935F 發送


----------



## X2-Elijah

JuNi said:


> First quick shot of the Stowa Marine 36 mm


Magnificent. Imo, very nice stark, strong look.


----------



## evanr

In case anyone else was wondering, Stowa told me that the handwound version of this watch is 1mm thinner.

I was also told (unsurprisingly) that it cannot be produced with the old logo, even for a premium in price. Sad!

It seems blue handstiched and blue croco straps have also disappeared completely.


----------



## JuNi

Like fracture. said the blue is only visible under certain viewing angles and light condition. It is a very nice and subtile feature. The Photo should give you an idea but cannot show the real brilliance of the Blue. After strap change to the Stowa Croco strap in brown I find it a very nice dress watch. Because of the 36mm casing it is very comfortable to wear, decent but noble looking watch. 

Best regards JuNi


----------



## P. Ortiz

JuNi said:


> Like fracture. said the blue is only visible under certain viewing angles and light condition. It is a very nice and subtile feature. The Photo should give you an idea but cannot show the real brilliance of the Blue. After strap change to the Stowa Croco strap in brown I find it a very nice dress watch. Because of the 36mm casing it is very comfortable to wear, decent but noble looking watch.
> 
> Best regards JuNi


It's a beauty. However, I noticed that yours has a brushed finish. All I see available on the Stowa website are polished cases. I happen to like both polished and brushed, but was wondering if you placed a special request or if perhaps it's a regional offering.


----------



## JuNi

Good look for details - the brushed case was a custom request. This added 3 weeks to the delivery time - but the outcome fits well to the appearence imo.


----------



## evanr

Looks brilliant in better light and on the wrist! Your second shot has convinced me to proceed with ordering. One handwound, polished, Marine 36, in-bound in two weeks!


----------



## hoangvu00d4

Love at the first sight <3


----------



## commanche

Saw more live photos on reddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/9ociia


----------



## CortUK

JuNi said:


> Good look for details - the brushed case was a custom request. This added 3 weeks to the delivery time - but the outcome fits well to the appearence imo.


Can you say how much that added to the cost? I'd much prefer a brushed case too; the polished case was the only thing making me hesitate on this piece.


----------



## drinkbleach

Looks great. is the crystal domed? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Yes - the Surface of the crystal is slightly doomed


----------



## JuNi

@CortUK - from my own experience I can say that Stowa offers an excellent customer service. They are very responsive and open for special requests. The suggestion is to contact them directly to get a reliable statement for pricing and delivery time.


----------



## drinkbleach

JuNi said:


> Yes - the Surface of the crystal is slightly doomed


thx for letting us know. any chance of some movement shots and side (case thickness) shots. soooo tempted.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

The track on the 40mm version is pushed to the edge...not sure how I feel about the decision to pull it towards the center on the 36mm version. I know Dornblüth, GO, and others do it on theirs too, but it's not a design element I prefer.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Just wanted to chime in here as my girlfriend is good at humoring me but doesn't really get it. This is my first Stowa and WOW I can see why they are so highly regarded. This watch is probably the most beautiful watch I've ever handled. Just came in the mail today. I was originally all set to buy a Partitio but was able to get a great deal on this Marine that I couldn't resist. A perfect size for smaller wrists like mine.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Whoops forgot to add a shot of the back.


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

flaccidaardvark said:


> Just wanted to chime in here as my girlfriend is good at humoring me but doesn't really get it. This is my first Stowa and WOW I can see why they are so highly regarded. This watch is probably the most beautiful watch I've ever handled. Just came in the mail today. I was originally all set to buy a Partitio but was able to get a great deal on this Marine that I couldn't resist. A perfect size for smaller wrists like mine.
> View attachment 13573533
> View attachment 13573535


Beautiful, congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CortUK

^ A small part of me wants the hands to be painted bright blue so they always look stunning like that.

Anyone got 6" wrists or is it just me? I wonder how well it fits and looks given the bezel is quite thin. Picture so far suggest it wears and looks like a 38/39mm.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Maybe this isn’t the right place to ask this but I thought it might help others who also buy this watch. This is the first time I’ve owned a watch with the 2824 movement and no date. Should I still stick to the “don’t set between 9-12” guideline or is it ok since there is no date wheel? It’s hard to tell between AM and PM on this watch so I’m reluctant to do anything to it whenever the hands are between 9-12.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

CortUK said:


> ^ A small part of me wants the hands to be painted bright blue so they always look stunning like that.
> 
> Anyone got 6" wrists or is it just me? I wonder how well it fits and looks given the bezel is quite thin. Picture so far suggest it wears and looks like a 38/39mm.


It does wear bigger but I have 6 1/4" wrists and it sits perfectly without looking too big. It may help that I have flatter wrists but I think you would be able to pull it off.

I think the best thing about the hands being heat blued is that they don't always look stunning. It's like a small secret that reveals itself occasionally when the light is just right.


----------



## CortUK

Stuff it. What alternative is there? The small Steinhart Marine is 38mm anyway and isn't as good (though certainly it's good for the money) and while the Timefactors Air Ministry - which looks like a deck watch - is 36mm it has inexplicably long lugs. There is a small Dornblüth & Sohn deck watch but I don't want to sell everything I currently own in order to get it. 

I'm going to order a 2804-powered Marine 36 Arabic with date and ask for a brushed case. Now if only I could convince Jörg to put the old logo on for me...


----------



## flaccidaardvark

I was actually torn between this and the Air Ministry as I like a lot of what the AM has going for it but there is something about this watch that is so satisfying, especially when it's on the wrist.


CortUK said:


> Stuff it. What alternative is there? The small Steinhart Marine is 38mm anyway and isn't as good (though certainly it's good for the money) and while the Timefactors Air Ministry - which looks like a deck watch - is 36mm it has inexplicably long lugs. There is a small Dornblüth & Sohn deck watch but I don't want to sell everything I currently own in order to get it.
> 
> I'm going to order a 2804-powered Marine 36 Arabic with date and ask for a brushed case. Now if only I could convince Jörg to put the old logo on for me...


----------



## fogbound

flaccidaardvark said:


> Maybe this isn't the right place to ask this but I thought it might help others who also buy this watch. This is the first time I've owned a watch with the 2824 movement and no date. Should I still stick to the "don't set between 9-12" guideline or is it ok since there is no date wheel? It's hard to tell between AM and PM on this watch so I'm reluctant to do anything to it whenever the hands are between 9-12.


Good question. I don't own this watch but perhaps someone can chime in and verify if it has a phantom position or if it's been modified to two positions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

fogbound said:


> flaccidaardvark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this isn't the right place to ask this but I thought it might help others who also buy this watch. This is the first time I've owned a watch with the 2824 movement and no date. Should I still stick to the "don't set between 9-12" guideline or is it ok since there is no date wheel? It's hard to tell between AM and PM on this watch so I'm reluctant to do anything to it whenever the hands are between 9-12.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I don't own this watch but perhaps someone can chime in and verify if it has a phantom position or if it's been modified to two positions.
Click to expand...

There is no phantom position with stowa watches as they modify to rid of it. 9-12 rule does not apply anyway to non-date eta versions as there is no bearing that can be damaged because date wheel does not exist


----------



## commanche

CortUK said:


> Stuff it. What alternative is there? The small Steinhart Marine is 38mm anyway and isn't as good (though certainly it's good for the money) and while the Timefactors Air Ministry - which looks like a deck watch - is 36mm it has inexplicably long lugs. There is a small Dornblüth & Sohn deck watch but I don't want to sell everything I currently own in order to get it.
> 
> I'm going to order a 2804-powered Marine 36 Arabic with date and ask for a brushed case. Now if only I could convince Jörg to put the old logo on for me...


I am torn between this and Longines Heritage Military. While the latter costs much higher, the boxed sapphire crystal really blew me away. 
If only there's an option for boxed sapphire on Stowa as well.. (first world problem)


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Here are a couple more shots that I took just playing around with my phone camera. You can see that the printing on the dial is quite crisp as well as the slight dome of the sapphire.






View attachment 13578951


----------



## commanche

^ B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## drinkbleach

does the no date movement have the date click when setting time? or is it removed by stowa.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz

drinkbleach said:


> does the no date movement have the date click when setting time? or is it removed by stowa.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If they do it the way they do for the Partitio, there is no date click. When you pull the crown on the Partitio to set the time, it responds just like any other time-only movement.


----------



## fracture.

They remove the phantom crown position.


----------



## drinkbleach

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

flaccidaardvark said:


> Here are a couple more shots that I took just playing around with my phone camera. You can see that the printing on the dial is quite crisp as well as the slight dome of the sapphire.
> View attachment 13578947
> View attachment 13578951
> View attachment 13578955


As elegant as it gets, thank you for sharing the views my friend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

flaccidaardvark said:


> Here are a couple more shots that I took just playing around with my phone camera. You can see that the printing on the dial is quite crisp as well as the slight dome of the sapphire.
> View attachment 13578947
> View attachment 13578951
> View attachment 13578955


As elegant as it gets

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Pacific Time Standard said:


> As elegant as it gets, thank you for sharing the views my friend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My pleasure. It's rare for me to be ahead of the curve!


----------



## StufflerMike

Munichtime shots

ARABIC

















ROMAN


----------



## hidden830726

The blue strap is really nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## evanr

Thanks, Mike. It looks fantastic on the blue handstitched strap. Sadly, it seems they have discontinued them (and the blue croco ones), as confirmed by Barbara. I will need to find a navy blue alternative for my incoming handwinder...


----------



## hidden830726

evanr said:


> Thanks, Mike. It looks fantastic on the blue handstitched strap. Sadly, it seems they have discontinued them (and the blue croco ones), as confirmed by Barbara. I will need to find a navy blue alternative for my incoming handwinder...


Ya. The marine in blue really stand out. I'm really tempted. But if without the strap seems something amiss

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBradly

I have been searching for a smaller, easily readable, hand wound watch under US $1000 to round out my collection. This watch with 36mm size, optional ETA 2804 hand winding movement, 9.2mm height, and beautiful white face with clean black numerals simply meets all my needs. The lovely crown, flame blued hands, and gorgeous decorated movement add to the value of this watch. I have searched and searched for the perfect 36-38mm hand winding watch (Weiss, Hamilton, Vero, Orient, Steinhart, Origin, and many others,) but none were able to match the finish and refinement that Stowa has with their product. I'm saving up now, but hope to order this soon!


----------



## mfseverini

MrBradly said:


> I have been searching for a smaller, easily readable, hand wound watch under US $1000 to round out my collection. This watch with 36mm size, optional ETA 2804 hand winding movement, 9.2mm height, and beautiful white face with clean black numerals simply meets all my needs. The lovely crown, flame blued hands, and gorgeous decorated movement add to the value of this watch. I have searched and searched for the perfect 36-38mm hand winding watch (Weiss, Hamilton, Vero, Orient, Steinhart, Origin, and many others,) but none were able to match the finish and refinement that Stowa has with their product. I'm saving up now, but hope to order this soon!


Ah, but date or no date? That is the real question....


----------



## taurnilf

No date because the date is not aligned with the indices.


----------



## parsig9

TGV did a nice review of this on youtube.


----------



## Anjunafan

I'm thinking about getting the 36mm for my gf.


----------



## lawtaxi

I am seriously considering one, and like the smaller size. However, am a bit conflicted if I decide to sell it at some point- the 40mm might be more sell-able?


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

lawtaxi said:


> I am seriously considering one, and like the smaller size. However, am a bit conflicted if I decide to sell it at some point- the 40mm might be more sell-able?


 I think there is quite a big market for 36mm watches. The tide seems to be turning back to smaller watches imo, but i'd say in general there are more smaller wrists out there that a 36mm looks quite nice on.

I have a 6 3/4" wrist, not massive but not small, and I prefer to reserve the 40mm+ watches for tool and dive watches. For a dressy casual type of watch like this, i'm a fan of the 36mm. Bought one off here for $700 pretty much like new. If your in America I think you can still get a good chunk of your cash back due to the convenience to the buyer of not having to deal with international shipping and such things.


----------



## mfseverini

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> I think there is quite a big market for 36mm watches. The tide seems to be turning back to smaller watches imo, but i'd say in general there are more smaller wrists out there that a 36mm looks quite nice on.
> 
> I have a 6 3/4" wrist, not massive but not small, and I prefer to reserve the 40mm+ watches for tool and dive watches. For a dressy casual type of watch like this, i'm a fan of the 36mm. Bought one off here for $700 pretty much like new. If your in America I think you can still get a good chunk of your cash back due to the convenience to the buyer of not having to deal with international shipping and such things.


I also have a 6 3/4" wrist and ordered the 36mm Marine. I won't be able to tell if it works for me until I see it in the metal. I have the Seiko SKX013 and SKX007 and prefer the larger 007, but that's because it is a diver. For a traditional watch 38mm is my sweet spot. The main thing will be the lug-to-lug distance. My Hamilton Khaki is 47mm l2l and it is on the verge of being too long. the Stowa 36 I think has a 44mm l2l so I look forward to see it fits on my wrist.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

mfseverini said:


> I also have a 6 3/4" wrist and ordered the 36mm Marine. I won't be able to tell if it works for me until I see it in the metal. I have the Seiko SKX013 and SKX007 and prefer the larger 007, but that's because it is a diver. For a traditional watch 38mm is my sweet spot. The main thing will be the lug-to-lug distance. My Hamilton Khaki is 47mm l2l and it is on the verge of being too long. the Stowa 36 I think has a 44mm l2l so I look forward to see it fits on my wrist.


L2L is my top consideration for a watch with case size being second. I really like the lug-to-lug of the Marine 36, it sits on my 6 1/4" really nicely. The all dial appearance is balanced out by the short lug-to-lug and to be honest it might be (for my wrist) the best fitting watch I've ever worn.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

mfseverini said:


> I also have a 6 3/4" wrist and ordered the 36mm Marine. I won't be able to tell if it works for me until I see it in the metal. I have the Seiko SKX013 and SKX007 and prefer the larger 007, but that's because it is a diver. For a traditional watch 38mm is my sweet spot. The main thing will be the lug-to-lug distance. My Hamilton Khaki is 47mm l2l and it is on the verge of being too long. the Stowa 36 I think has a 44mm l2l so I look forward to see it fits on my wrist.


Yeah I had a Khaki Mechanical and the ratio of the 38mm case with the 47mm lug to lug made it super uncomfortable for me. I absolutely loved the look of the watch but just kept noticing it for the wrong reasons and wound up selling it.

Absolutely love the Stowa Marine 36 though! Super comfortable size and looks great. Wish it came with a little higher quality strap though. Will probably be swapping that out soon.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

mfseverini said:


> I also have a 6 3/4" wrist and ordered the 36mm Marine. I won't be able to tell if it works for me until I see it in the metal. I have the Seiko SKX013 and SKX007 and prefer the larger 007, but that's because it is a diver. For a traditional watch 38mm is my sweet spot. The main thing will be the lug-to-lug distance. My Hamilton Khaki is 47mm l2l and it is on the verge of being too long. the Stowa 36 I think has a 44mm l2l so I look forward to see it fits on my wrist.


Yeah I had a Khaki Mechanical and the ratio of the 38mm case with the 47mm lug to lug made it super uncomfortable for me. I absolutely loved the look of the watch but just kept noticing it for the wrong reasons and wound up selling it.

Absolutely love the Stowa Marine 36 though! Super comfortable size and looks great. Wish it came with a little higher quality strap though. Will probably be swapping that out soon.


----------



## mfseverini

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> Yeah I had a Khaki Mechanical and the ratio of the 38mm case with the 47mm lug to lug made it super uncomfortable for me. I absolutely loved the look of the watch but just kept noticing it for the wrong reasons and wound up selling it.
> 
> Absolutely love the Stowa Marine 36 though! Super comfortable size and looks great. Wish it came with a little higher quality strap though. Will probably be swapping that out soon.


Ok, I received the Stowa Marine 36 hand wound today. Here it is on my 6.5-6.75 wrist. It is so comfortable! I do wish I had a side by side comparison of the 36 vs 40 on my wrist, but I believe based on the L2L of the 40 that it would be too big, especially with the relatively "saucer" looking face of the Marine. The face definitely looks bigger than 36 and is very legible. I will be swapping out the strap as well. Thoughts on the size of the 36 on my wrist? I tried to get some of the blue reflecting off the hands, but no luck under my office florescent lighting.


----------



## Liam0062

mfseverini said:


> Ok, I received the Stowa Marine 36 hand wound today. Here it is on my 6.5-6.75 wrist. It is so comfortable! I do wish I had a side by side comparison of the 36 vs 40 on my wrist, but I believe based on the L2L of the 40 that it would be too big, especially with the relatively "saucer" looking face of the Marine. The face definitely looks bigger than 36 and is very legible. I will be swapping out the strap as well. Thoughts on the size of the 36 on my wrist? I tried to get some of the blue reflecting off the hands, but no luck under my office florescent lighting.
> View attachment 13861771


It looks perfect. I have the 40 with a ~7 inch wrist and feel it works well for me. Saying that, I could have easily gone with the 36.


----------



## mfseverini

Here's another look.


----------



## djcoronel

here's mine! received today and super happy with it!


----------



## mfseverini

Very nice!


----------



## djcoronel

mfseverini said:


> Very nice!


thanks!


----------



## CSanter

Both of those look great, blued hands would be a must for me! This model is one of those watches that looks good in photos but so much better on the wrist, to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

CSanter said:


> Both of those look great, blued hands would be a must for me! This model is one of those watches that looks good in photos but so much better on the wrist, to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wholeheartedly agree. i am blown away at the quality and value present, especially at this pricepoint! thanks, mr. schauer!


----------



## G07

Lovely!


----------



## taura

This just in: my new daily office watch. First impression is great - just as it should be, though make sure you like the crown since it’s the one distinguishing feature. Strap is not great though, but that’s easily solved.

Some have asked about the thickness and I can confirm that the hand-wound model is well below 10mm (great with cuffs).


----------



## G07

taura said:


> This just in: my new daily office watch. First impression is great - just as it should be, though make sure you like the crown since it's the one distinguishing feature. Strap is not great though, but that's easily solved.
> 
> Some have asked about the thickness and I can confirm that the hand-wound model is well below 10mm (great with cuffs).


Sweet!!


----------



## mfseverini

taura said:


> This just in: my new daily office watch. First impression is great - just as it should be, though make sure you like the crown since it's the one distinguishing feature. Strap is not great though, but that's easily solved.
> 
> Some have asked about the thickness and I can confirm that the hand-wound model is well below 10mm (great with cuffs).


Great looking watch! Mine has become my everyday business casual watch.


----------



## montydrei

taura said:


> This just in: my new daily office watch. First impression is great - just as it should be, though make sure you like the crown since it's the one distinguishing feature. Strap is not great though, but that's easily solved.
> 
> Some have asked about the thickness and I can confirm that the hand-wound model is well below 10mm (great with cuffs).


I didn't know there was a left-handed version of this watch :O


----------



## taura

Consider it a benefit of buying from suppliers with good service  It's my 3rd left-handed watch in fact, the others being Sinn and CWC.


----------



## mfseverini

taura said:


> Consider it a benefit of buying from suppliers with good service  It's my 3rd left-handed watch in fact, the others being Sinn and CWC.


OMG! I'm left handed and didn't even think about asking if they can offer a left handed version!! I'm going to reach out to them and see what options I have for exchanging it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taura

I would also ask if they can rotate the “Stowa” graving on the movement (if hand-winding). I’m sure it would cost extra money & waiting time, but now it’s upside down and a bit annoying.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

I absolutely love mine! Often go back and forth between this and my Halios Seaforth depending on the look I’m going for. I don’t believe I have ever worn a more comfortable watch. Just sits really well on the wrist. 

The strap does need a changing. I recently grab a dark blue suede strap from Hodinkee, and I love how subtle it is with the blue hands.


----------



## mfseverini

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> I absolutely love mine! Often go back and forth between this and my Halios Seaforth depending on the look I'm going for. I don't believe I have ever worn a more comfortable watch. Just sits really well on the wrist.
> 
> The strap does need a changing. I recently grab a dark blue suede strap from Hodinkee, and I love how subtle it is with the blue hands.


Looks great! What is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphanes050

The Stowa Marine is a beautiful watch ... whatever the size, automatik or klassik version, Roman or Arabic numerals ... doesn't matter, they're all gorgeous. All of you have great taste and should be proud of the pieces that you have. Personally, I'm torn between the Stowa Marine and the Nomos Orion. I work in an office where the dress code is business casual. Price difference aside, I think if I had one of these watches I wouldn't use the other at all. Does anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## MikeYankee

I've been looking at the Orion as well. Absolutely gorgeous piece that sits really well on my 6.75 inch wrist (the 35mm version). I'm leaning towards the Stowa due to the central seconds hand which I love and the arabic numerals. The slight added water resistance is a bonus for me too, day-to-day. 

I did have a stowa flieger which I sold as I felt the hands were too small for the dial, and really not that easy to tell apart in low light. I also felt that the 2804 was too small for the 40mm case. The marine 36 seems to tick all these boxes.


----------



## flyingpicasso

MikeYankee said:


> I did have a stowa flieger which I sold as I felt the hands were too small for the dial, and really not that easy to tell apart in low light.


That's one complaint about the Stowa Flieger that I've never heard. I'm not sure how you could make the minute and second hand any longer than they already are. And make the hour hand longer and you would make it even more difficult to distinguish the hour from the minute hands.


----------



## Bazanaa

So will the small seconds models be available near future? I photoshopped small seconds on the Marine 36mm and I think it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## StufflerMike

Bazanaa said:


> So will the small seconds models be available near future? I photoshopped small seconds on the Marine 36mm and I think it looks pretty awesome.


Not with an ETA 6498 since the diameter is 36,6mm. Not sure a 7001 would be as desireable as a 6498.


----------



## soaking.fused

Looks great. I have owned the MO Roman and enjoyed in the past. This smaller size is wonderful release from Stowa for the MO range.



stuffler said:


> Not with an ETA 6498 since the diameter is 36,6mm. Not sure a 7001 would be as desireable as a 6498.


Agree.


----------



## ErzengelG

Bazanaa said:


> View attachment 13978367
> 
> So will the small seconds models be available near future? I photoshopped small seconds on the Marine 36mm and I think it looks pretty awesome.


This requires the cost for a new dial design, while the 2804 works with the same dial like the 2824.
I assume that the likelihood of a Marine 36 small seconds mostly depends on the sales numbers of the current Marine 36.


----------



## commanche

Bazanaa said:


> So will the small seconds models be available near future? I photoshopped small seconds on the Marine 36mm and I think it looks pretty awesome.


That's my dream as well. However based on my studies, 7001 is too fragile and problematic, 6498 is too big, 2895 is automatic and proportion is off.

So.. it will remain a dream..


----------



## Fikk

There was a limited edition of 100 pieces with a 6425 (40mm though). It was supposed to be 200 but Stowa didn't receive all the movements.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Bazanaa said:


> View attachment 13978367
> 
> So will the small seconds models be available near future? I photoshopped small seconds on the Marine 36mm and I think it looks pretty awesome.


Well done, that looks amazing.


----------



## Bazanaa

commanche said:


> That's my dream as well. However based on my studies, 7001 is too fragile and problematic, 6498 is too big, 2895 is automatic and proportion is off.
> 
> So.. it will remain a dream..


I somehow found a sample design of Marine 36 small seconds from Korea Road show.
The movement in the sample design looks exactly same with the movement of Antea ks so it looks like eta 7001.
I don't know when it will be released but when I asked Stowa if they have any plan of Marin 36 small seconds model, they answered that they indeed have a plan but couldn't offer further information.


----------



## Nyrfen

Hello!

I just need something to be clarified. I am wondering about the height of the hand-wound 2804-2 movement in the 36mm marine watch. Is't 10.2mm or less? I am wondering because I saw some comment somewhere of someone thinkin it was less than 10.2 and I searched around on Stowas website and found out that they offered the flieger 36mm with both the automatic 2824-2 and 2804-2 movement and there it's specified that the 2804-2 is 9.2mm instead of 10.2 (See picture below).

Thanks!


----------



## Rickster27b

Yes, this is true. I definitely want the Hand wind movement - not only because it is a thinner watch, but also I prefer the Ethos of hand wind. Meanwhile, there is an additional charge of 150 Euro for the hand wind. .. evidently it is a more refined movement??? 
I think it is still a real bargain.

Rick

Here is one of their hand wind movements (Not from the 36 Marine however).. very nice I think.

Rick


----------



## Nyrfen

Rickster27b said:


> Yes, this is true. I definitely want the Hand wind movement - not only because it is a thinner watch, but also I prefer the Ethos of hand wind. Meanwhile, there is an additional charge of 150 Euro for the hand wind. .. evidently it is a more refined movement???
> I think it is still a real bargain.
> 
> Rick
> Here is one of their hand wind movements (Not from the 36 Marine however).. very nice I think.


So the 36mm marine watch is 9.2mm with the hand-wound movement, are you sure?


----------



## StufflerMike

This movement is the original Unitas of the 1940s Stowa Marine pocket watch and not comparable with the current range of 6498, 2801, 2804 movements. This old Unitas 2812, 18´´´, set a different benchmark those times.


----------



## Nyrfen

stuffler said:


> This movement is the original Unitas of the 1940s Stowa Marine pocket watch and not comparable with the current range of 6498, 2801, 2804 movements. This old Unitas 2812, 18´´´, set a different benchmark those times.


Yup I am aware of that. 
But what I am asking is if the new(the one that is sold now) 2804-2 marine classic 36mm watch is 10.2mm or in fact 9.2mm. Do you know?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nyrfen said:


> Yup I am aware of that.
> But what I am asking is if the new(the one that is sold now) 2804-2 marine classic 36mm watch is 10.2mm or in fact 9.2mm. Do you know?


I did not answer your question, I posted to Rick's post. Go to hybrid view to know who's answering who's post. If I read this thread correctly already two members confirmed 9,2mm.


----------



## sabarig

Nyrfen said:


> So the 36mm marine watch is 9.2mm with the hand-wound movement, are you sure?


I measured mine and it was 10.69mm

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## L3R4F

Hi there. It seems that the handwinding option is not longer available for the Marine Classic 36mm. Do you think it will come back later?


----------



## esteban1925

L3R4F said:


> Hi there. It seems that the handwinding option is not longer available for the Marine Classic 36mm. Do you think it will come back later?


Did this disappear recently? There was a recent thread here regarding some handwound movements being pulled because the description on the web site did not match what was actually delivered. Hopefully the issue is straightened out and the movements reappear.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

I emailed them about it and they told me that this is only an issue with the website and you can still order them. You should email them in advance to clarify it.


----------



## StufflerMike

esteban1925 said:


> Did this disappear recently? There was a recent thread here regarding some handwound movements being pulled because the description on the web site did not match what was actually delivered. Hopefully the issue is straightened out and the movements reappear.


They will reappear soon.


----------



## Rickster27b

I am planning on ordering a Marine 36 hand wind as soon as they come back from vacation. I guess I have to research this 'movement issue'!


----------



## Rickster27b

Nyrfen,

According to the specs on their website a couple of weeks ago .. yes 9.2... A big However, is that they seem to have changed the movement in the hand wind, so we will have to wait and see if that measurement changes...???

Rick


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

the hand wound movement is the same we have delivered the last two years. There has been a few pictures in the webshop for a couple of days after a backup which have been wrong. Now we are checking and changing them - but unfortunately or summer holidays crossed this work. this is the reason that some pictures are still not online. so this happens for the marine 36 watches which are available of course with handwound movement.
i have attached a picture of the 40 mm watch that you can see the picture of the movement. If you want to order the 36 mm watch you just can order it in the shop and tell us during the orderprocess that you want hand wound version or you wait till we have checked the pictures and upload them again. 8the problem are the holidays of all STOWA members and some people who help with the shop).

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## taurnilf

Rickster27b said:


> Nyrfen,
> 
> According to the specs on their website a couple of weeks ago .. yes 9.2... A big However, is that they seem to have changed the movement in the hand wind, so we will have to wait and see if that measurement changes...???
> 
> Rick


The 10.2 and 9.2 seem correct for the 40mm version as they have different casebacks for the auto and manual wind. The 36mm version seem to have the same caseback for the auto and manual wind, which may be the reason why the manual wind measures above 10mm.


----------



## Nyrfen

taurnilf said:


> The 10.2 and 9.2 seem correct for the 40mm version as they have different casebacks for the auto and manual wind. The 36mm version seem to have the same caseback for the auto and manual wind, which may be the reason why the manual wind measures above 10mm.


Yes, that might be the case.. (pun intended ;-))!

I am just finding conflicting information regarding this matter all the time. The website says 10.2mm but I've seen several videos where they actually measure the height where the measurement is closer to 11mm than 10mm. And then again people say it's 9.2 mm on this forum a couple of pages into this particular thread.

I've heard people say, 9.2mm, 10mm, 10.2mm, 10.67mm, 11mm. I think the watch looks great regardless of its height but wouldn't it be nice to know what the height actually is? One might wonder if they've changed something in the process of manufacturing the watches because it's a pretty large gap between 9.2mm and 11mm.


----------



## Gargamel35

Marine 36 (manual with roman numbers) is one of the watches i wanted to own since i first saw it. I wanted a smaller, comfortable watch with clean dial and great looking movement. Problem is, it is so nice, i imagine to wear it only with a dress. And i don't wear formal dress a lot at all. + i would have a really hard time picking between 36 and 40mm at the end.


----------



## Nyrfen

Gargamel35 said:


> Marine 36 (manual with roman numbers) is one of the watches i wanted to own since i first saw it. I wanted a smaller, comfortable watch with clean dial and great looking movement. Problem is, it is so nice, i imagine to wear it only with a dress. And i don't wear formal dress a lot at all. + i would have a really hard time picking between 36 and 40mm at the end.


I think it's a beautiful watch and I have the exact one you mentioned on its way to me as we speak. I think you can wear it to lots of clothes actually. I think it depends on your wardrobe a bit. I am working in an office enviroment where the dress code is shirt and chinos. However I imagine it would look just as good with a carefully designed long sleeved sweater. I think it would work well with a suit but I think I would perfer something like a saxonia for that purpose. What I am saying is that I think this watch would fit basically anything that is considerd to be smart casual. Go for it 

If you have 7+ inch wrist go for the 40mm otherwise go for the 36mm. Since there is no bezel and the dial takes up the whole front of the watch it appears larger then it actually is, trust me on this.


----------



## Rickster27b

I just got an email from Stowa - I had specifically asked about case thickness of 36mm the Hand wind - the answer was 9.2mm. However, as the above posts mention - several videos and reviews all say .. and show ..10.2 or so? I think the Stowa in house information is indeed based on the 40 mm cases which are different. Whereas the 36 mm case is the same for both auto and hand wind. I really still don't know the true thickness, but that is my best guess.

Rick


----------



## Nyrfen

Rickster27b said:


> I just got an email from Stowa - I had specifically asked about case thickness of 36mm the Hand wind - the answer was 9.2mm. However, as the above posts mention - several videos and reviews all say .. and show ..10.2 or so? I think the Stowa in house information is indeed based on the 40 mm cases which are different. Whereas the 36 mm case is the same for both auto and hand wind. I really still don't know the true thickness, but that is my best guess.
> 
> Rick


A professional company selling luxury products should at least be able to give accurate descriptions on their website of their own products. If they are manufacturing it they should be able to use a measuring tape as well. But I guess we have to predict it's 10.2mm for the 36mm version. Thanks for looking closer into this!

I can update this thread with the correct height after I've received mine.


----------



## Rickster27b

Nyrfen said

‘I can update this thread with the correct height after I've received mine.‘

Please do.. and thanks.


----------



## fracture.

If you think their website is bad (which it is, it’s absolute garbage), wait till you see the promo book that comes with your watch 😄 I bet noone at Stowa has ever read through it, because some pages simply stop in the middle of a sentence and some pictures are referenced and don’t exist, etc.

The watches are nice, though.


----------



## Rickster27b

Not to beat a dead horse. But... Martin at Stowa sent me an email this morning answering my questions about the 36 Marine with a Hand Wind movement. Here is what he wrote.

'After the discussions on watchuseek, our CEO, Mr. Schauer, has updated every photo in our onlineshop by himself - just to be sure that this will not gonna happen again.

So the pictures are correct now: https://www.stowa.de/en/Marine+36+classic-arabic-white.htm (see screenshot enclosed).

Height of the Marine Classic 36 incl. ETA 2804-2 hand winding movement is 9.20 mm.

(For your information: the cases for the automatic movements are 1 mm thicker, means: 10.20 mm, as written in our online shop...

maybe this is the reason for the range of thickness in the forum).


----------



## Nyrfen

Rickster27b said:


> Hi, not to beat a dead horse. But... Martin at Stowa sent me an email this morning answering my questions about the 36 Marine with a Hand Wind movement. Here is what he wrote.
> 
> 'After the discussions on watchuseek, our CEO, Mr. Schauer, has updated every photo in our onlineshop by himself - just to be sure that this will not gonna happen again.
> So the pictures are correct now: https://www.stowa.de/en/Marine+36+classic-arabic-white.htm (see screenshot enclosed).
> Height of the Marine Classic 36 incl. ETA 2804-2 hand winding movement is 9.20 mm.
> (For your information: the cases for the automatic movements are 1 mm thicker, means: 10.20 mm, as written in our online shop...
> maybe this is the reason for the range of thickness in the forum).


Interesting! I guess we will have to see! Seems to be 9.2mm then? They should really put that information on their website since that could be another reason to purchase the hand-wound one over the automatic.


----------



## taurnilf

I believe they should re-measure it. The Urban Gentry's review says otherwise.


----------



## City74

taurnilf said:


> I believe they should re-measure it. The Urban Gentry's review says otherwise.


If you listen to anything that pompous idiot says....you need to rethink watch collecting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

He measured it in front of the camera, so there's no doubt that his Marine 36 mm handwound has a total height of 10.x mm.
We don't know whether he got a piece with the wrong caseback or if the description is wrong.


----------



## Nyrfen

The Urban Gentry Stowa Marine 36mm hand-wound watch review. At 12:50 he begins discussing the dimensions and from 13:01 - 13:08 he says it's "just a smidgen smaller than 11 mms tall" while measuring it.






A thought I just came to think about is that maybe they did not include the domed glass in the measurement on their website. Would be a bit odd to say the least. Since that information would be totally worthless. However I am sure I will enjoy the watch regardless of it's height. I just think that the height is normally a pretty important aspect of a watch, I mean it's the difference between a slim watch and a chunky g-shock.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

thanks for comments, discussion, questions, critic and all the other words are written here.

Of course - like always - there are facts and stories - not always easy to see the difference ,-)

Its easier than it seems.

Here is my statement to all open questions and i also have add the "new" sizes to the Onlineshop for the Marine 36 and Marine 40.

I hope that this explanation covers the most of the open questions.

If not - i will try to close the gap between existing and not existing infos.

We are always open like always

best regards

Jörg Schauer
CEO STOWA

Dear customers, dear Forum members,


We have been inspired by you to check the watch descriptions in our online shop and to discuss the challenge of measurements, the way to do it and communicate the same.


There are two perspectives - „thinking" and „seeing":


The one is that the real thickness of a watch case is of course related to the glass on the case back and top.


However, this is completely different from the "visual thickness".



The feeling and visual thickness are more related to the case itself - without the crystal glass.


Therefore, some watch companies have taken this measurement for their descriptions because with this description the customer can get a good relation between different models.


We have also done it in the past that way, but changed it for some models.


Now we have decided to tell and write only the thickness WITH sapphire crystals.


This makes it more clear and we also respect, that more and more people (for example bloggers, online magazines and so on) are taking the thickness in the easiest way they can: measure from glass to glass or from massive case back to glass.


So we will check and correct some of the watches in our shop to this final and future way of „seeing" the thickness of a watch.


Thanks for your inspiration.


Best regards


Jörg Schauer
CEO of STOWA

Bye the way, the thickness of the 36 mm Marine in hand wound version is 10,50 mm, the 40 mm Marine watch is 9,2 mm - the most of the people now will think "How can this be - the watch is smaller, has the same movement and why is it thicker ? "

The explanation: The 36 mm watch - of course - is not really thicker - it is only the more domed sapphire crystal on the top which is necessary because the bezel is smaller than from the 40 mm watch.

So the hands coming more to the end of the dialdiametre and thats the reason we need a more domed sapphire crystal.

You see, this is what we mean in the description above: The 36 mm is thicker - but only in the reason of the glas - but the glas is not visually dominant. Thats the reason that the 36 mm watch looks not thicker than the 40 mm watch. But in "reality" it is .

Maybe this is now a bit confusing- but there are a lot of other samples like this to explain real messure and visual feeling/seeing.

I have also attached my Schauer Chrionographs Schauer Edition 10 (white dial) and Schauer Chronograph Edition 12 (creme dial)

Which watch is thicker ?

I guess the most of you think the Edition 12 with the beveled bezel.
(41 mm beveled)

Because the Edition 12 has a flat bezel which looks much more massive.
(42 mm, flat)

In real: Both watches has exactly the same thickness, when we measure.

I also have attached the picture from Urban Gentrys video, you see that the tool says 10.50 mm but he is talking about


----------



## esteban1925

I see that the handwind option is now available again on the Stowa web site.


----------



## jmtheKOM

I've found some photos about new marine 36 edition. Probably a limited one.


----------



## RaphaelWu

jmtheKOM said:


> View attachment 14458021
> 
> View attachment 14458023
> 
> View attachment 14458025
> 
> 
> I've found some photos about new marine 36 edition. Probably a limited one.


wow where did you see this? couldn't find it Stowa website


----------



## StufflerMike

You won't find it on Stowa's website. It's the Seoul Edition. Marine Midnight Blue.


----------



## RaphaelWu

stuffler said:


> You won't find it on Stowa's website. It's the Seoul Edition. Marine Midnight Blue.
> 
> View attachment 14458551
> 
> 
> View attachment 14458559


Thanks Mike! Didn't know about this Seoul edition at all. If only Stowa could realease a marine 36mm with a small second dial. It looks great.


----------



## eleven pass

I think the 36 will have to be my next acquisition. Such a great looking watch!


----------



## RegularStormy

Is the date window easy to read on these? It looks kinda small, but I'm not sure if it is a normal size for the movement.


----------



## GNNS

Hello. Can someone post a picture of a stowa marine klassik 36mm roman no date handwound, on a small wrist? But please try to take a picture that is true to reality, because close up pictures from mobile phones show a watch much bigger than it really is.

So if you have 36mm handwound version and small/ thin wrist, take a picture from a little distance, and post it here


----------



## ErzengelG

I could only offer a photo of the Arabic numerals version. But You can have a look at the Urban Gentry's YouTube review. No matter what you think about him, he is always a good reference for small wristed guys to check out how a watch really wears (he has 6.25 inch wrists).


----------



## GNNS

ErzengelG said:


> I could only offer a photo of the Arabic numerals version. But You can have a look at the Urban Gentry's YouTube review. No matter what you think about him, he is always a good reference for small wristed guys to check out how a watch really wears (he has 6.25 inch wrists).


Yes I've already watched the ug video. Please post a wrist photo, but from a distance (not a close up one)

Something like this:

(this is a photo of a 40mm/13mm Orient Monarch on my skinny wrist. It even looks a bit smaller in real life)


----------



## woiter

GNNS said:


> Hello. Can someone post a picture of a stowa marine klassik 36mm roman no date handwound, on a small wrist? But please try to take a picture that is true to reality, because close up pictures from mobile phones show a watch much bigger than it really is.
> 
> So if you have 36mm handwound version and small/ thin wrist, take a picture from a little distance, and post it here


My marine 36 on my 7 inch wrist.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

It's very cute no doubt, but I think I will wait for the upcoming small seconds sub dial version.


----------



## FubarCle

It really is a cute little watch!


----------



## whineboy

Just got an email from Stowa announcing the 36 mm Marine handwound.

https://www.stowa.de/en/Marine+36+c...k_36_20191111_EN&utm_content=Mailing_13494651

It's lovely but I wonder if the stated 10.5 mm thickness is correct, since it uses the very thin ETA 7001 movement. My Antea 355 handwound is only ~ 7 mm thick, and it has that movement.


----------



## Mike2

whineboy said:


> Just got an email from Stowa announcing the 36 mm Marine handwound.
> 
> It's lovely but I wonder if the stated 10.5 mm thickness is correct, since it uses the very thin ETA 7001 movement. My Antea 355 handwound is only ~ 7 mm thick, and it has that movement.


We were discussing this in the thread dedicated to the Marine 36 small seconds and we believe that the 10.5mm thickness is correct. In addition to the Stowa website, the Marine 36 Seoul edition was already being made (same watch, slightly different dial) and is also listed in multiple places as 10.5mm *(EDIT: As mentioned below, it has since been confirmed that the height is 8.1mm)*. Seems like they could have gone a lot thinner since the flieger 36 is under 10mm with the 2804 (thicker movement).

For me this wasn't a big concern (I have already ordered the watch). I'll be sure to put up a bunch of photos that give some perspective on thickness since a few people seem to be curious about that part of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBradly

The Stowa site is now displaying a case height of 8.1mm for the Marine Classic 36 Hand Wound! I was already completely committed to ordering this watch, and this makes it even more desirable. If it is truly under 10mm, what an amazing watch indeed! I wonder if that is height of case without crystal? Update[Contacted Stowa and they informed me that height of 8.1 includes the crystal!]


----------



## jmariorebelo

As expected, it's a new case. Excellent news. That height is likely the final nail in the coffin that carries my wallet.


----------



## Mike2

This is awesome. I already ordered the watch and I was fine with it being 10.5mm but this is a welcome surprise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

Mike2 said:


> This is awesome. I already ordered the watch and I was fine with it being 10.5mm but this is a welcome surprise!


Eagerly waiting for your photos. I can't purchase my own until at least February so I'll have to keep myself to drooling over the screen


----------



## middlepath

MrBradly said:


> The Stowa site is now displaying a case height of 8.1mm for the Marine Classic 36 Hand Wound! I was already completely committed to ordering this watch, and this makes it even more desirable. If it is truly under 10mm, what an amazing watch indeed! I wonder if that is height of case without crystal? Update[Contacted Stowa and they informed me that height of 8.1 includes the crystal!]


This is even better news @ 8.1mm vs 10.5mm. Waiting to see pics of the watch on wrist before I pull the trigger on the small seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1

Could someone post wrist shots once they receive the watch? I’m not sure if it’s too small for my wrist. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

usc1 said:


> Could someone post wrist shots once they receive the watch? I'm not sure if it's too small for my wrist. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dimensions will be the same as the original marine 36 (except for height, obviously). Here is mine on my 7inch wrist.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## usc1

woiter said:


> Dimensions will be the same as the original marine 36 (except for height, obviously). Here is mine on my 7inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


Nice.

Looks like it wears bigger. Am I correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

usc1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Looks like it wears bigger. Am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does yeah. Feels more like a 38

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## usc1

I just tried on my kid's 36mm timex and its pretty small on my wrist. having second thoughts on the watch now. too bad, it looks great and not overwhelming like the 41mm MO.


----------



## woiter

usc1 said:


> I just tried on my kid's 36mm timex and its pretty small on my wrist. having second thoughts on the watch now. too bad, it looks great and not overwhelming like the 41mm MO.


What is the lug to lug of that timex? The 36mm marine is 44.6mm lug to lug, and works well for my 7 inch wrist.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## usc1

woiter said:


> What is the lug to lug of that timex? The 36mm marine is 44.6mm lug to lug, and works well for my 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


I didn't measure but the dial face looked tiny on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

The Stowa Marine is the kind of watches with a rather big dial. The dial has the size of a 40mm diver's dial.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

delightful


----------



## jmariorebelo

Nasir Kasmani said:


> delightful


That looks awesome, thank you for sharing. Can you also post a photo of the movement and from the side?


----------



## middlepath

Nasir Kasmani said:


> delightful


Man, I'm salivating! I really like that watch. May I ask what is your wrist size? Many thanks and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

Thanks for posting pics! I have yet to get my email from Fedex after ordering on the 8th and after seeing this I’m really eager to receive it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

1. as requested, the side and back pictures.
2. my wrist is approximately 6.5 inches
3. pictures side by side a 37mm partitio and a 40mm baumuster A


----------



## fiddlahhh

Beautiful! The Partitio is fantastic also. I can't decide which one I prefer. Two rather underrated watches!


----------



## jmariorebelo

It's so thin, I love it! The more I look at it the more I'm sure this will be my next watch

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Nasir Kasmani said:


> 1. as requested, the side and back pictures.
> 2. my wrist is approximately 6.5 inches
> 3. pictures side by side a 37mm partitio and a 40mm baumuster A


Thanks for the additional info and pics. It looks fantastic. This just may be my Christmas watch to myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Does anyone know if the Marine 36 hand wound has a top grade version available? I picked one up off of eBay that was advertised as having a top grade 2804 but I feel that may have been a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Mike2

Accidentally double-posted my response, so here are a few shots of my new one since I don't think I can delete:


----------



## Mike2

flaccidaardvark said:


> Does anyone know if the Marine 36 hand wound has a top grade version available? I picked one up off of eBay that was advertised as having a top grade 2804 but I feel that may have been a bit of an exaggeration.


The ETA/Peseux 7001 in the small seconds model is top grade. 
The ETA 2804 from Stowa is an Elabore grade that has it's shock protection upgraded from Etachocs to Incabloc and there is extra decoration on the movement. Their website specifies that this "upgraded Elabore" is the one grade they offer for the 2804 currently. I remember someone mentioning that higher grades of 2804 are no longer in production.

*From Stowa's website:*

_ETA 2804-2
ELABORE version

- rhodium coated movement, Cotes de Genève stripes

- golden STOWA logo on movementbridge

- Incabloc 
- min. 42 hrs power reserve

- 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)

- Regulation from 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day
(please keep in mind that during the "aging process" of the clock movement the bearing oil can become stiff, and your watch slower. If this circumstance disturbs you or the watch looses time a service of the clock movement will be necessary. 
Our recommendation is every 4-5 years but it is also possible that your watch is working correctly for 6, 7 or even more years).

- barrel spring Nivaflex NO

- hair spring Nivarox 2

- gold-plated Nickel balance wheel

- max. amplitude 320 degrees

- min. amplitude 200 degrees

- max. adjusting mark of dial on top 0.8 ms

- 17 pallets of synthetic rubin

- date function (if your watch has no date function/window we will deactivate the date function and the crown will have only two instead of three positions)_


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Mike2 said:


> The ETA/Peseux 7001 in the small seconds model is top grade.
> The ETA 2804 from Stowa is an Elabore grade that has it's shock protection upgraded from Etachocs to Incabloc and there is extra decoration on the movement. Their website specifies that this "upgraded Elabore" is the one grade they offer for the 2804 currently. I remember someone mentioning that higher grades of 2804 are no longer in production.
> 
> *From Stowa's website:*
> 
> _ETA 2804-2
> ELABORE version
> 
> - rhodium coated movement, Cotes de Genève stripes
> 
> - golden STOWA logo on movementbridge
> 
> - Incabloc
> - min. 42 hrs power reserve
> 
> - 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)
> 
> - Regulation from 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day
> (please keep in mind that during the "aging process" of the clock movement the bearing oil can become stiff, and your watch slower. If this circumstance disturbs you or the watch looses time a service of the clock movement will be necessary.
> Our recommendation is every 4-5 years but it is also possible that your watch is working correctly for 6, 7 or even more years).
> 
> - barrel spring Nivaflex NO
> 
> - hair spring Nivarox 2
> 
> - gold-plated Nickel balance wheel
> 
> - max. amplitude 320 degrees
> 
> - min. amplitude 200 degrees
> 
> - max. adjusting mark of dial on top 0.8 ms
> 
> - 17 pallets of synthetic rubin
> 
> - date function (if your watch has no date function/window we will deactivate the date function and the crown will have only two instead of three positions)_


Thanks for this. This is what I had thought but I know sometimes things can change with available supply. Might as well post a wrist shot while I'm at it .


----------



## Doninvt

Anyone who's bought a marine lately (US), what is a ballpark figure for shipping and duty?


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Doninvt said:


> Anyone who's bought a marine lately (US), what is a ballpark figure for shipping and duty?


The shipping you can get from Stowa's website by adding the watch to your cart and going to the checkout screen. For duties AFAIK anything under $800 is duty free but I'm not sure about over $800.


----------



## Mike2

Doninvt said:


> Anyone who's bought a marine lately (US), what is a ballpark figure for shipping and duty?


Shipping to US for mine was 39 EUR ($42 as of today). As the value of the watch is right around $800 (referencing aardvark's comment above), the duties situation is a little foggy. FedEx didn't charge me anything extra when I picked it up and I'm not in a hurry to inquire further. My understanding was that the duty cost could be around $120-$160 (I called FedEx and got a rough number a while ago), but it appears that this watch snuck in under the value cut-off.


----------



## ed21x

yup, i got a fedex bill for $0 a few weeks after my antea ks arrived. did not want to inquire further


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Does anybody have a good metal strap recommendation for these beauties? I'm hoping for something with quick release.


----------



## woiter

flaccidaardvark said:


> Does anybody have a good metal strap recommendation for these beauties? I'm hoping for something with quick release.


Milanese mesh bracelets. I cant imagine anything else working, possibly a beads of rice perhaps?

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

Yeah, I think something like a polonaise mesh would look good


----------



## flaccidaardvark

woiter said:


> Milanese mesh bracelets. I cant imagine anything else working, possibly a beads of rice perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


Beads of rice sounds awesome but in my head it doesn't seem to go together. A polished milanese sounds like it would fit the bill. Any recommendations for good brands? I've read that Watchgecko makes some good stuff.


----------



## woiter

flaccidaardvark said:


> Beads of rice sounds awesome but in my head it doesn't seem to go together. A polished milanese sounds like it would fit the bill. Any recommendations for good brands? I've read that Watchgecko makes some good stuff.


I have one from watchgecko, which seems quite nice to me. Dont have others to directly compare it to though.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

I like the look of these ,but with eight inch wrists I’m worried it will be swamped.


----------



## middlepath

Bonzodog said:


> I like the look of these ,but with eight inch wrists I'm worried it will be swamped.


You could try the Original 41mm Marine small seconds?
https://www.stowa.de/en/marine+original+arabic.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

middlepath said:


> You could try the Original 41mm Marine small seconds?
> https://www.stowa.de/en/marine+original+arabic.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ,it's worth consideration.


----------



## captious

flyingpicasso said:


> That's one complaint about the Stowa Flieger that I've never heard. I'm not sure how you could make the minute and second hand any longer than they already are. And make the hour hand longer and you would make it even more difficult to distinguish the hour from the minute hands.


He said bigger not longer!


----------



## SCD

The shape of the Intra Matic case, along with the domed sunburst silver dial and the domed crystal are absolute perfection. That was my choice and I'm very happy about it.


----------

